# ^_^ تعلّم لغة الاشــارة بسهـــولة ^_^



## ارووجة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*مرحبا ياغاليين ^_^*​ 
لغة الاشـــارة لغة سهلة وبسيطة وهي لغة خاصة بالصم والبكم
حبيت اجمع الصور الموجودة على الانترنت الخاصة بلغة الاشارة واضيفها في اجمل منتدى منتديات الكنيسة لنتعلمها وحتى نقدر نتواصل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ونحسسهم انهم مش مختلفين عننا  في البداية رح نشوف مين مخترع هاللغة​ 





من أخترع *لغة* الإشاره؟ ​

تاريخ الإنسان مليء بالقسوة إزاء الأشخاص الذين كان المرض يمنعهم من التعبير والتفاهم مع الآخرين. هكذا ظل الصم البكم يعاملون وكأنهم أشخاص خطرون على المجتمع. وقد اعتبروا في كثير من البلدان معتوهين وحسبوا في مصحات، هذا إذا لم نذكر حالات كانو يقتلون فيها حفاظا على عافية الجماعه.​ 
في القرن السادس عشر ظهر طبيب إيطالي حاول أن يقوم بعمل ما لمساعدة الصم البكم. هذا الطبيب هو*(( جيروم كاردان)) *الذي اعتقد أن بمقدوره تعليم هؤلاء المعاقين باستخدام الإشارات . هذه المحاوله جذبت الانتباه واستتبعت غيرها من المحاولات. وفي القرن السابع عشر كانت هذه المحاولات قد أثمرت أ[جديه خاصه بالأصابع كالتي تعتمد اليوم.​​​ 



 



 



*الارقام*​ 



 


 
الحروف الابجدية العربية​ 


 



 



 


 




 


 
الالوان


 




*اشارات مختلفة*​ 


 






















 


 

موقع لتعليم لغة الاشارة للاطفال
www.deafy.net​


----------



## ارووجة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لمتابعتكم ^_^
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2009)

كل اشكر الك ارويجة للموضوع القيم

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ارووجة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ويبارك حياتك اخي


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*بصراحة كلمة رائع عليه قليلة
ميرسى حبيبتى على الموضوع الجميييل
ربنا يباركك حياتى*


----------



## dodoz (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى ليييييييييكى يا ارووجة*
*موضوع رااائع ومفيييد جدا*
*ييسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*مميز جدا


والموضوع ينفع الخدام الذين يتعاملون معهم

وكويس أنك حاطه الموقع

شكرا جدا

مميز ​*


----------



## ارووجة (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *بصراحة كلمة رائع عليه قليلة*
> *ميرسى حبيبتى على الموضوع الجميييل*
> *ربنا يباركك حياتى*


 ميرسي يائمررررر ^_^
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (28 سبتمبر 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليييييييييكى يا ارووجة*​
> 
> 
> *موضوع رااائع ومفيييد جدا*​
> *ييسوع يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرسي كتيرررر ^_^
ويبارك حياتك عيوني


----------



## ارووجة (28 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *مميز جدا​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
وشكرا الك كتير لردك الجميل ^_^


----------

